# RVR - Red River Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (16 April 2007)

Quick post to start thread because I'm in a rush, proper analysis to follow soon

only 45m shares on issue + 25 20c 31/3/2010 options

7 Uranium licence applications in N.T., with 2 near Rum Jungle!

JV with UOG over Bungalow Well in W.A.

Federal Prospect is a Magnetite project near MIS'd huge Koolanooka Magnetite deposit, so far magnetite samples of 335% + Fe have been found over a 2.5km x 500m area

Blythe Project in Tasmania is an IOCG Olympic Dam like targe with intial potential for a 100Mt - 200Mt @ 40% Fe Magenetite deposit


The Uranium licences in N.T. especially near Rum Jungle + the tiny mkt cap are what I like, enjoy


----------



## j4mesa (16 April 2007)

Hi Sam,

Are you the major buyer for today???  
Last 45 minutes has around 25% of today's volume trading?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

lol James,

not at all this is a very spec play so hence I won't allocate more than $5k - $10k to it


----------



## j4mesa (17 April 2007)

lol I tend to agree with you.
I think the person saw your post yesterday and they buy the chunks .....
good luck to all of you !!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 April 2007)

Well almost another record day of volume for RVR, there's been more shares traded over the last 2 days then there has been for almost 6 months, time for the proper analysis

*RVR*
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
45m 
25m 20c 31/3/2010 options

*Mkt Cap @ 15c = $6.75m* Current
*Mkt Cap @ 30c = $21m* Target
Mkt Cap @ 45c = $31.5m Upside

*
Cash*
$600k (will need more soon) + $5m in options

*
Mkt Cap Comparison with peers*
CUL $30m
HDN $24m
PXR $20m
NUP $50m
NTU $80m
WAS $24m

Its clear $20m should be the minimum mkt cap for an operator with Uranium tenements in the N.T., Arbitrage!

*
Projects*
*
N.T. Uranium* Uranium, some 100%, N.T.
7 tenements all up, see pic below for location of tenements, EL25298 is literally next door to Rum Rungle!

*
Bungalow Well * Uranium, 40% JV with UOG, W.A.
0.47% U surface samples + 0.2% U drill samples

*
Blythe * IOCG, 100%, Tas
There is an independent experts report that rates this as having a very high probability of containing a 100Mt - 200Mt @ 40% Fe Magnetite deposit with IOCG credits (ie Olympic Dam style)

Drilling underway

*
Federal Prospect * Magnetite Fe, 75%, W.A.
Near MIS's large Koolankoona Magnetite project, so far rock chip samples have outlined a 2.5km x 500m strike avg 35% Fe
More work to follow


*
Summary*
Mkt cap is still $7m, so very cheap for those U tenements in N.T.,

The Blythe project in Tas could be huge but is still spec at this stage, the Federal Iron ore project shows good promise to be another Magnetite project in the Mid West

Enjoy!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2007)

Another large buy order today 300k at 17.5c,

Will continue to creep up IMO


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 April 2007)

Almost another 200k through (for RVR thats huge volume excluding the last 2 days) this week as seen a heck of alot of volume for RVR which usually has very very small trades ie 10k etc

That 300k order is still sitting at 17.5c,

I wonder whats driving the price? News on N.T. U tenements would be my guess


----------



## hypnotic (18 April 2007)

Hats off to you Sam!

Great pick!! 

You really amaze this whole forum!!! Keep it up!!

Hypnotic


----------



## surfingman (28 May 2007)

Trade No.	Time	Price	Volume	Value	Conditions
1	31	4:10:45 pm	22	80,000	$17,600	 
2	30	3:42:49 pm	22	300,000	$66,000	 
3	29	3:30:00 pm	23	20,000	$4,600	Crossed
4	28	3:18:41 pm	22	10,000	$2,200	 
5	27	3:18:41 pm	23	30,000	$6,900	Crossed
6	26	3:06:11 pm	23	37,200	$8,556	 
7	25	3:00:05 pm	22	53,588	$11,789	 
8	24	3:00:05 pm	21.5	40,000	$8,600	 
9	23	1:37:25 pm	20	33,100	$6,620	 
10	22	12:57:16 pm	22	46,412	$10,211	 

Total volume of 1 227 329, some more good news coming our way? The highest volume ever for RVR.

Could be a run off the back of a 30% free carried deal with the Feral Prospect.


----------



## alankew (19 June 2007)

No real volume on this one last couple of days but price is up a little today but interesting depth,as previous post says maybe news on the way.Another of YTs infamous picks


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 June 2007)

My price target of 30c has almost been reached here, annoyed that I didn't put more than $10k into this, but it is at the more Spec end of the game, and hey a profit is a profit,

Have taken profits (will be looking to take more soon)


----------



## j4mesa (28 June 2007)

Have anyone received the non-entitlements issues ?
I have got it........
The new issued will be 50% (around  22 million) of current shares available.
I think the director's are using the right time to draw money from markets. 

One of the director David Zohar is actually the director or secretary for couple of company such as UOG, RVR , IRM.........


----------



## namkey (2 July 2007)

Aeromagnetic Survey Results - Feral Prospect announcement out now.

Thoughts anyone? Seems fairly promising to me, but I've got Iron plays badly wrong in the past.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (2 July 2007)

namkey said:


> Aeromagnetic Survey Results - Feral Prospect announcement out now.
> 
> Thoughts anyone? Seems fairly promising to me, but I've got Iron plays badly wrong in the past.




Like I said, I took some profits and will take more, its still much more spec than some of the others, will wait for drilling to confirm federal,

Also like IRM I now have some reservations about the management



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> My price target of 30c has almost been reached here, annoyed that I didn't put more than $10k into this, but it is at the more Spec end of the game, and hey a profit is a profit,
> 
> Have taken profits (will be looking to take more soon)


----------



## ta2693 (23 July 2007)

Some one just bought 200000+ options in a trade. 
I think he must be a inside trader, otherwise it is hard to imagine anyone would buy 200000+RVRO in a trade without any insider information.


----------



## greenfs (23 July 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Some one just bought 200000+ options in a trade.
> I think he must be a inside trader, otherwise it is hard to imagine anyone would buy 200000+RVRO in a trade without any insider information.




Looking at the chart, I believe that sp might kick to 30cents and consolidate at that level. I am not a holder of this stock and have no intention of becoming one.


----------



## ta2693 (27 September 2007)

The performance of RVR is very strong. I suspect something is on.
From the behavior of buying order. It is very likely trading by professional trader.
They try to hide their intention, but the continuous buying order push the price up and up.


----------



## 1234 (5 October 2007)

Interesting stock/chart...

I'm holding, seems to be manipulated... I don't mind as it's consistent, and has been for quite some time.. (from the beginning!)


----------



## maaze (7 October 2007)

Closed at an all time high on Friday ... 37.5 cents, did hit 39.5  ....Options closed at 19.5 cents which was a pleasant surprise. Since ann about commencement of drilling at Feral Project on the 14th Sept RVR has gone up nearly 100%. GBG are 30 klms east and in a recent ann they compared the length and width of GBG's Karara Project, RVR's is potentially a lot bigger. Check out ann 12 July this year, pretty impressive if you ask me. Also their Joint Venture with IRM could contain another 2 billion tons of magnetite. Very close to CFE. If Nearology means anything this is still worth a punt. Feral Project has haematite possibilities also..DSO has also been mentioned. Talk to The Chinese has been mentioned by RVR and IRM who have similar directors and major shareholders..one would assume same chinese anyway well worth a gander at. Don't believe me DYOR it pays.


----------



## Synergy (8 October 2007)

Not that it needs much help at the moment but I wonder if IRM's find today will help the RVR share price at all? Will it mean more available funds in the future for thier combined project?


----------



## maaze (8 October 2007)

If you compare RVR's rock chip samples in an ann on 2nd July this year for Feral Project they are at least equal if not better. We started drilling there on the 14th and dead set results will be out shortly. RVR closed at 40 cents today. Who knows what will happen tomorrow but we have had a great run which should continue until results are released. Can't believe I had an order in for 250,000 IRMO's at 5 cents in August and I  could have paid 5.3 cents, closed today at 36 cents...They're the breaks.


----------



## maaze (9 October 2007)

RVR just hit 44.5 cents another all time high. IRM's rock chip samples are positive but drilling results are what the market wants. Hopefully the results will justify the current SP. Been a great ride sofar.


----------



## maaze (9 October 2007)

We hit 50 cents????????????? Think there's more to come. Nice post on s/s about decision to extend drilling into Dec and have physically seen haematite, who knows but I am enjoying the moment.


----------



## 1234 (9 October 2007)

This is one of those " shoulda bought more' stocks for me

oh well, a little bit is better than nothing!!


----------



## maaze (9 October 2007)

Yesterday we acquired a new substantial shareholder who also happens to be a top 20 shareholder in MIS. This to me is great news as MIS are adjacent or extremely close.. Too much interest and volume to suggest anything but positive news shortly.. Even taking into account the recent hype in Iron Ore Plays. DYOR it pays.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 October 2007)

The performance of RVR has been amazing over the last few months,

My only regret is that my position in the options was tiny, but that was because the company is still very speculative in nature,

Call me cautious but when it comes to these Iron Ore plays I wait for drill hits to confirm mineralisation, surface/rock chip samples just don't cut it for me


Good luck to all


----------



## 1234 (16 October 2007)

RVR seems to be gathering interest late in the day??

Released agm results, and has gained 12%??

Sellers are getting gready and imo will put a stop to any further increase ??


----------



## surfingman (16 October 2007)

They released there annual report last night after close, they are currently drilling and will also be drilling the JV in tassie with IRM in the close future. Thats probably why its running today.


----------



## maaze (24 October 2007)

Well RVR closed at 50 cents and RVRO 30 cents. Still no drilling resilts from Feral Project. They will be released as soon as RVR have any. IF the first ones are any good it should be a great couple of months.


----------



## maaze (29 October 2007)

Since I last posted RVR has hit an all time high today of a magnificent 58.5 cents. Some broker recomended it and expects results to EXCEPTIONAL. Fingers crossed they know more than the rest of us. By the volume so far today we may also have a record here too.


----------



## 1234 (29 October 2007)

Closed at 59c

rumors abound the results...........................


Volume well up today.. could be something released in the not too distant future...


----------



## michael_selway (29 October 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Quick post to start thread because I'm in a rush, proper analysis to follow soon
> 
> only 45m shares on issue + 25 20c 31/3/2010 options
> 
> ...




Hi do you still own this stock?

thx

MS

"Red River Resources is focussed on iron ore exploration in areas of good infrastructure. The aim of the company is to quickly delineate economic iron ore deposits and bring them in to production. The main projects are:

The Feral Project in the Mid West Region of Western Australia 
The Miaree Project, Karratha Area, Pilbara Region, Western Australia. 
Blythe Project Area, northern Tasmania. 
Wongan Hills, Mid West Region, Western Australia. 
The Blythe project area also holds copper, zinc and tin prospectivity. Red River also holds the East Kirup tantalite/tin prospect, north of Greenbushes in the south west of Western Australia and can earn equity in the Bungalow Well uranium prospect in the Eastern Goldfields region of Western Australia."


----------



## maaze (30 October 2007)

Mate what worries me is the length of time taking for these results. I say this because IRM had great rock chip samples from another project 100% theirs. Since then they have secured a rig, commenced drilling and expect the first results shortly. All this has happened in such a short time compared to RVR's. As we have common directors I just wonder which one they are putting most of their energy into regardless of the results.


----------



## 1234 (30 October 2007)

Got out today at 61c. pretty good gains for me..

Only sold to grab a few more of another stock going cheap, but also getting concerned results are taking so long, and they extended the drill programme without releasing to us why? 

To me, 'Brokers' sprouting about great results could well be a reason to get some sales to line there own pockets? Sceptical..


----------



## doogie_goes_off (30 October 2007)

A gain is a gain whichever way you look at it, taking a profit is wise, however I will say the labs are pretty full at the moment and do take time to spit out results. It's not just RVR that are apparently slow to report.


----------



## gfresh (30 October 2007)

Would you prefer they rushed the results, and then later had to issue an retractment if there was an error in them ? 

Pays for a company to get things right, even underestimate in some cases.


----------



## 1234 (30 October 2007)

^^ Boys, I'm all for RVR.. I bought them remember!!

I was going to hold long term...... again, decided to make this one for profit ( for now ).. Not saying I won't buy in again either - keeping a very close eye on volumes, and the rls when it comes.. .. Also hard to push into blue skies and will take a few goes to cement it's place above 60c

Feral Location is exceptional.. 

Pays to be cautious sometimes, that's coming from someone who trades without a stop loss of any kind!! My stop loss is my gut feeling.. 

I had a buy order @ 60c pre-open but retracted 20 mins before open.. Again, gut feeling.. 

Enjoy


----------



## ta2693 (30 October 2007)

1234 said:


> ^^ Boys, I'm all for RVR.. I bought them remember!!
> 
> I was going to hold long term...... again, decided to make this one for profit ( for now ).. Not saying I won't buy in again either - keeping a very close eye on volumes, and the rls when it comes.. .. Also hard to push into blue skies and will take a few goes to cement it's place above 60c
> 
> ...




Hi mate, do not forget to think about the amount of risk you going to take.
I offload my shares of RVR today.


----------



## michael_selway (30 October 2007)

ta2693 said:


> Hi mate, do not forget to think about the amount of risk you going to take.
> I offload my shares of RVR today.




Hi

Do you know what the mine life of this company is expected to be?

thx

MS

"Red River Resources is focussed on iron ore exploration in areas of good infrastructure. The aim of the company is to quickly delineate economic iron ore deposits and bring them in to production. The main projects are:

The Feral Project in the Mid West Region of Western Australia 
The Miaree Project, Karratha Area, Pilbara Region, Western Australia. 
Blythe Project Area, northern Tasmania. 
Wongan Hills, Mid West Region, Western Australia. 
The Blythe project area also holds copper, zinc and tin prospectivity. Red River also holds the East Kirup tantalite/tin prospect, north of Greenbushes in the south west of Western Australia and can earn equity in the Bungalow Well uranium prospect in the Eastern Goldfields region of Western Australia"


----------



## Captain_Chaza (31 October 2007)

I only buy on Technical Analysis

Here's the chart if it helps ?

Wish me Luck in the October Competition

A month can be such a very long time


Salute and Gods'  Speed


----------



## maaze (4 November 2007)

The AGM is on this week, volume is up considerable. Feral drilling results are late any further price rise beforehand just adds fuel to positive results. We are certainly in the right area that's for sure, fingers crossed.


----------



## 1234 (5 November 2007)

Director dumping 350,000 shares & 561,500 options when an ann is overdue??

Not the best look in the world.

Good luck to holders, but don't be blinded by the headlights.. 

Unless the results are spectacular, and they want to drop the sp to pick up more?? I wouldn't think the latter option would be a 'nice' way to treat investors...


----------



## Synergy (6 November 2007)

Interested in what people read into this chart. Came back to 60c from a low of 52.5 today, but is the volume high enough for it to be a positve day? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## jammin (30 November 2007)

RVR looks to be following some basic EW and fib rules.
It may have ended the retrace with the low of the 27th Nov.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (9 December 2007)

How smart am I?

I just averaged down!

I have often found she "The Sea" sometimes looks after brave sailors

We can all be optomists  
I guess?

Salute and Gods' speed to all who are with me on this one

PS Sometimes 
Fortune Favours the Brave!


----------



## ta2693 (9 December 2007)

Captain_Chaza said:


> How smart am I?
> 
> I just averaged down!
> 
> ...




If I were you, I will not worry very much now. the odd vs price for rvr is very fair now. If it can goes down a little bit, I will think about buy some.


----------



## 1234 (9 December 2007)

I would be very wary if she drops below 28c.. 

It's a shame, I would have thought it was going to be better than this.. Heaps of potential - hope there's still a bit left in it for those still holding..


----------



## Synergy (19 December 2007)

Well heres one that has certainly died in the backside over the last month. 15c here we come... A nice smooth run to +200%, then a nice steady run back down the -200%. Funny game this one at times.


----------



## Small Timer (24 November 2008)

Anybody still out there ? Seems that everyone has put this one to bed. We may just have a chance to pick up some cheap stock, or is it still down hill from here ? Any ideas ? 0:030


----------



## happytown (5 June 2009)

ann out this morning on miaree (j/v with irm) magnetite target

approx 1.8B t Fe (covering area drilled sofar with potential to increase target)



> ...
> 
> Magnetite intersections of up to *150m @ 30.1% Fe* were encountered
> 
> ...



irm can earn up to 70% at miaree by spending $3.5M

cheers


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 December 2009)

RVR has 70M shares on issue so at 5c the current market cap is only $3.5m with $2.2m cash in the bank

that leaves alot of room for a market cap increase
plenty of projects
- Magnetite at Miaree
- Gold at Miaree 
- Nickel at Hooley Well

and now Lithium at East Kirup   
"The East Kirup prospect is a lithium-tantalum-tin geochemical anomaly 4km long by up to 1.5km wide that occurs in E70/2435 and which is situated 20km north-northwestward on structural geological trend from the Greenbushes lithium-tantalite-tin mine. The Greenbushes mine is a world class deposit that contains Total Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resources of 25.2 million tonnes of 3.6% Li2O"



flying under the radar but for how long?


----------



## enigmatic (14 December 2009)

Looks like a bit of increase already YT, hoping you were in before the announcement otherwise there has only been a few buys at 7.5c..
Not much volume on this one however does look like strong buy very weak sell.. 
could run hard not sure i can get in on a share thats jumped 44% already.. will have to do some quick research.. 

I noticed you looked at this in 2007, do you know why it ran up to 65c.
The only thing i can see is the Iron ore deposit of about 1.8billion but not sure if that was arround back then.. will re read the thread.

Goodluck YT if your in


----------



## McCoy Pauley (14 December 2009)

The share price shot up 188% today.  RVR announced that it planned a test drill in East Kirup in Feb/March 2010.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091214/pdf/31mqdsbqf1c357.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 December 2009)

Here are the facts

- East Kirup anomaly is 4km long by up to 1.5km wide.

- East Kirup lithium-tantalite-tin geochemical anomaly lies 20km north-northwest on structural geological trend from the world class Greenbushes lithium-tantalite-tin mine.

- The Greenbushes mine is a world class deposit that contains Total Measured, Indicated and Inferred Resources of 25.2 million tonnes of 3.6% Li2O

Here's some info I dug up on the Greenbush deposit

http://www.greenbushesinc.asn.au/mine/talison-mine.html

its owned by Talison Lithium Limited http://www.talisonlithium.com/home.aspx

more interesting info Ive dug up on this Talison group and their Lithium deposit

who prices these IPO's anyway seems a tad steep given current economic and market environment (post GFC that is)


http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/77335/Talison-Lithium-pulls-196m-IPO

Talison Lithium pulls $196m IPO
Finance: 14-December-09 by Rebecca Lawson

Talison Lithium's $196 million initial public offer has been withdrawn, days before it was due to list on the local stock exchange, making it the second major resources float in less than a week to suffer an eleventh hour setback.

In a statement today, Talison Lithium chairman Peter Robinson said investors refused to support the float at the price offered, but existing shareholders remained committed and supportive of the company.

"We have an established operation based on a unique, long life, high grade lithium deposit at Greenbushes, and a track record of successfully increasing capacity as the lithium market has expanded," he said.

"Talison Lithium is ideally positioned to take advantage of the attractive market dynamics forecast for lithium in the future by leveraging off the strengths of our skilled workforce, long-term relationships with customers and suppliers and the experience of our management team to pursue our growth strategies."

Talison Lithium had last month announced plans to raise between $143.5 million and $196.4 million through the issue of up to 35 million new shares, while existing major shareholder Resource Capital Fund IV had the option to sell an additional 3.5 million of its shares.

Shares were to be priced between $4.10 and $5.10.

Talison, which bought assets from the administrators of Sons of Gwalia in 2007, had planned to dual list on the Australian Securities Exchange and Toronto Stock Exchange this week.

Its flagship Greenbushes mine near Perth is the only operating lithium mine in Western Australia.

The Talison development follows news last week that Cape Lambert Resources had to delay the $203 million Q Copper float after a UK investor pulled out.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 December 2009)

East Kirup does look very interesting especially since there is a nearology play to the Greenbush deposit

this deposit apparently supplies something like 25% of the worlds Lithium so even a small discovery nearby will prove valuable


REMEMBER THOUGH even though RVR's Kirup sits next to an Elephant Lithium deposit it doesnt make it an elephant exploration tenement

I could sit next to an elephant and Id still be me, alot of work will be required and at the end of the day there may be nothing there

having said that I like these pie in the sky spec plays but thats just me


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 December 2009)

theres a  BRR out very interesting listening 

http://www.brr.com.au/event/63230/r...-at-east-kirup-john-karajas-managing-director




some good info on their web page too

http://www.redriverresources.com.au/projects/east-kirup/

http://www.redriverresources.com.au/maps/east-kirup-03.jpg


----------



## enigmatic (15 December 2009)

Very interesting info YT, sounds like Greenbush has the majority of tantalum in the world with about 50% if Red River even have half of what greenbush does this will be Huge.. 

Looking up tantalum prices and i cant seem to find anything since Dec 2007 were it was about $55US/lb 

YT would you think that if they find a big enough resource that Talison would be looking at grabbing RVR.

The question you raised is how valuable is the possible resource if Talison couldn't get a IPO of 146mil and they are producing.


----------



## enigmatic (30 December 2009)

YT have any thoughts on were this one will head, seemed to cool of for a bit and then last few days it has been heading up pretty fast today even reaching a high of 24.5c had you bought at 7.5c it would of been a pretty decent gain.

The company seems to have a few possible cherries however how long do we have to wait till they ripe and will they have the cash to develop them..

Ended up buying in with 100% gain free carried now. DYOR


----------



## spaceman666 (31 December 2009)

I am in now cool beans ) This will be my new year miracle. Paid 15 cents
they went down to 10 cents now @ 20 cents  GOOD LUCK TO ALL HOLDERS
My posts are just that my posts I DO NOT KNOW WHAT I AM DOING 
I AM JUST GAMBLING SO BUYER BEWARE LOL


----------



## noirua (31 October 2010)

Some interesting prospects have Red River from Gold to zinc.
Efforts in the last quarter have been kept to surveying and sampling. Cash is at $1,576,000 with a decrease during the quarter of $137,000.
Tenements are at Cockatoo A, Miaree, Walter A, Bergsma A and B.
A stock to keep an eye on with a market cap at $7.6m at 11.5c a share.


----------



## enigmatic (1 November 2010)

Its been a while coming but it looks like there is some interest building in this one. like your saying they have some interesting prospects. Might have to do a bit of research again and figure out why i bought them in the first place.

DYOR


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

Any shareholders of RVR in here?


----------



## samso (22 January 2019)

I wrote a blog about RVR and only knew about them when I did my research. Interesting company. I was wondering if anyone can give me some feedback?

Cheers


----------



## greggles (8 April 2019)

This morning Red River Resources announced record operating performance from its Thalanga Operations in Northern Queensland during the March quarter.







Looks like the bottom may be in for RVR at 14.5c?


----------



## greggles (23 April 2019)

RVR continuing to make ground following the release of its March 2019 Quarterly Activities and Cash Flow Report last week.

It looks like mostly good news with a healthy increase in cash balance and record mine production and mill throughput.






RVR up 2.4% to 21c so far today, getting its head above resistance at 20c.


----------



## CBerg (29 February 2020)

Taking a punt for March's competition.

Their production numbers for January were good, expecting a little bump in February barring unknown unknowns. These guys are typically exposed to the wet/rainy season in FNQ where I'm based but even though rainfall has been very good(everything is super bright green) it's not been all at once so hopefully not too many off days as far as production goes.

To top it off the share price has copped a beating because of December's production and a large holder is dumping their position at any price. 25m ish of shares to go so there will be a big dip at the start of the month I think while they exit and fingers crossed a recovery towards the end.


----------



## finicky (1 March 2020)

Can see why you'd choose this for a March pick, what with the already damaged s.p and turning more to gold in its mining plans.

Wonder if Tribeca has some privileged company specific view as a reason for dumping *RVR* or it is more implementing some mechanical rule for divesting. Alert point to make that there could be still 25m-ish shares to unload in March if Tribeca is going to fully divest. 
Tribeca has an asx listed LIC, code: *TGF* and it's not going well at all chart wise

I hold a few RVR, foolishly bought @ 20c after reading some h.c chat

Tribeca *(TGF)* all data weekly


----------



## CBerg (1 March 2020)

I get the feeling Tribeca want out completely, since 23rd Jan every week excepting 17/2 - 21/2 they're selling and selling decent chunks. I think the week of the 17/2 they might've been re-evaluating whether to sell based on Jan's numbers? Who knows. Especially heavy selling from them this week & we won't even know how much they're selling going forward other than a guess/hunch.

I think it will dump out this week & next, I'm moving cash into my brokerage acccount(Selfwealth can be a little slow in comparison to a bank brokerage) for hopefully take advantage of the opportunity.

I don't think buying at 20c is foolish, I think this is a classic case of market hysteria/mania i.e. a real opportunity for a long term owner. The price & direction on this company is as if they're going out of business or a crap-shoot on an explorer when the fact is they have a working mine & mill and some very interesting projects on the go: if you take the numbers of just their Hillgrove waste dumps then the gross value of the gold is about what their current market cap is, all they need to do is load up trucks & drop it off at the mill - no mining necessary - if they do it right that's another 10m cashflow each quarter for a year to help get Hillgrove up & running and none of this factors in their exploration & mining possibilities at their existing Thalanga operation.


----------



## CBerg (3 March 2020)

Bought more yesterday & today for around 7c, just a hair shy of doubling my position.

Good news from a director buying a significant chunk at 7.4c, should make him a top 20 holder.
Always happy to see management buying up big chunks at low prices.


----------



## finicky (3 March 2020)

"if you take the numbers of just their Hillgrove waste dumps then the gross value of the gold is about what their current market cap is, all they need to do is load up trucks & drop it off at the mill - no mining necessary"

Yes great, but begs the question as to why the previous operator didn't try it - other than a lower gold price then.
Costs of bringing the plant up to productive activity from care and maintenance + reconfiguring to win more gold from the ore - I'm not going to bother making a guess, past experience. Don't like these scrappy ventures that can't put together consecutive cash positive quarters.

As a chart, I'm  not at all convinced of reversal, the more so with a known dissatisfied shareholder whom it seems will continue to divest. I have a loose chart rule (they're all loose) not to buy once the monthly bars are closing outside the Bollinger band - not until price back inside and showing other signs of reversal. Just a personal rule I made up and I have seen it not vindicated at times.

Held

5 year monthly RVR


----------



## CBerg (11 March 2020)

Good announcement today from Red River about their next mine site, was expecting it to be announced soon but good none the less.

Hoping for a nice update on Feb's production numbers soon might help keep a bit of sentiment positive.


----------



## CBerg (31 March 2020)

Picking this for the April competition again, roughly same reasons as March - expecting a decent quarter of production, selling pressure has eased up a lot since Tribeca has divested completely or stopped selling down. 4c or 20m market cap is just too cheap, might not be a 20c stock but it's definitely not a 4c stock.


----------



## finicky (10 June 2020)

*RVR* - Nice daily technical picture. Qtrly at least 6 weeks away, so not that. Looks like a possible leak? Does have gold exposure, but questionable ability to make something of it imoo. One of those 'tell a story about the future' mining companies.

Disc: Held
Sentiment: hold or sell

RVR 12 mth Daily


----------



## finicky (4 October 2020)

Red River Resources near term plan for Hillgrove NSW
Bakers Creek ore reject dump from the early 1900's, 225 kt @ 2.5 g/t, 75% recoverable to dore.
To start processing before end cal 2020
Baker's Creek dump  processing will then take them through next 12 months.
That could be worth $9m profit to them if they can wring a $500 all in cost margin out of it - probably more. Rough calcs.

Under ground mining to start mid cal 2021, processing to start end 2021. Grade u/g 7.1 g/t Au plus antinomy credit. Antinomy they claim is a strategic metal.

RVR now free of debt having just announced repayment of $6m working capital facility. Cash coming in from the Thalanga mine in North Queensland. They got the Hillgrove operations for nearly nothing. A modern plant well kept on care and maintenance.

A lot of announcements are about them either awarding themselves performance shares or exercising performance shares in _their_ company. What performance? Most recent is half a million for the m.d, quarter of a million for another director.

Motivation for posting is mostly about the current chart.
Chart looks like break above 15c resistance level is imminent; another stock that's a 3 bagger from the Wuhan March low. I think I have a chance at getting out with my investment intact, entered @ 20C. Don't trust the management fwiw.

RVR weekly


----------



## finicky (9 October 2020)

Excellent Qtrly base metal production from Thalanga ops in NTH QLD. Chart is daily showing gaps up but weekly chart now gives impression of a breakout a week and a half ago from a flag.
With Thalanga base metals performing and emphasis shifting to gold soon as well as Hillgrove Gold start up firming there could be more price wise, not that I will be adding.

YTD Daily





September Quarter production


----------



## BlindSquirrel (9 October 2020)

I bought in at 7.5c earlier this year and have taken the seed capital out as of yesterday at 16.5c. Of course it then jumps to 18.5...
A win's a win!


----------



## finicky (9 October 2020)

BlindSquirrel said:


> I bought in at 7.5c earlier this year



I don't know where you got the confidence to buy it around March, @CBerg scored close to the bottom too although it didn't register much in the monthly comp. RVR closing in on a 4 bagger since March if you take 5c for a realistic buy-in. I'm still lumbered with 20c avg. I suspect there'll be more to come in the next few months for the s.p - 20c is a given looking at the weekly chart but probably a bit more, absent bad news.

Weekly 2 Year (todays 15% gain not showing yet)


----------



## BlindSquirrel (9 October 2020)

Was just looking for small cap goldies and kept coming back to this one.
Don't get me wrong - it wasn't a life changing investment!


----------



## finicky (28 October 2020)

RVR moving strongly again today on good volume.

Quarterly was good: 

Record copper production from Thalanga in N.Q. They're producing there from a deposit called Far West but things should heat up when they  eventually get to the Liontown Project which has a current mineral resource of 4.1Mt @ 0.6% Cu, 1.9% Pb, 5.9% Zn, 1.1 g/t Au & 29 g/t Ag. They think they can extend Thalanga ops 10 years from the development of Liontown. 

All debt eliminated 

They might make $8m PBT or so out of the Hillgrove (NSW) gold plant start up phase. They think they've got 255 tonnes grading 2.5g/t to process from the Bakers Creek tailings dump. That'll last them 12 months at the plant, by then they'll be mining.

255 tonnes @ 2.5g/t ÷ 31 = 18,000 ozs Au
18,000 ozs x .75 recovery to dore = 13,000 ozs
13,000 x 1,000 = $13m PBT
Subtract $5m pre production capital investment = $8m conservatively?

Daily


----------



## finicky (12 November 2020)

Looking very constructive not only chart wise but the production and developments at Thalanga, N.Q and the approaching production and plan for Hillgrove NSW. Noosa presentation out today worth a look. Sorry now for my negativity before on this thread; threw myself off the scent anyway as I wasn't tempted to add during the March Wuhan crash at even as low as 25% of my own entry price.

The face grade photos at 'Far West' operations (Thalanga) are incredible - one is estimated 4.7m @ 48% zinc equivalent!




The project in development at Thalanga, called 'Liontown', is reckoned at providing 5-10 years of mine life - future gold and silver prices might see them producing the copper lead and zinc in the ore for next to nothing - just me speculating: Current Liontown Mineral Resource is 4.1Mt @ 0.6% Cu, 1.9% Pb, 5.9% Zn, *1.1 g/t Au & 29 g/t Ag* (12.7% Zn Eq.)




The wider exploration plan is to focus on gold prospects on their Thalanga tenements which they say are in a world class gold endowed terrane.

At Curry's Lode (Hillgrove NSW) they are awaiting first drill assay results, but rock or augur sampling (don't know which) shows strong promise - *48.9 g/t Au*, 10.55% Sb and 8.8% W


----------



## Trav. (30 December 2020)

Nice announcement out today (also some very nice pictures attached in it)











Although the SP spiked a bit today I noticed that on the 17/11 the SP reached a high of $0.31, so I am thinking that there might besome more movement here when people get back from holidays.


----------



## finicky (4 January 2021)

Wouldn't be surprised if RVR is maturing a continuation 'pattern here', maybe a cup or a mini H&S. Actually the price has already spiked above 30c on the announcement today. >5 million shares traded which is good volume for RVR






The grab at bottom shows the grade of hits they have (the purple ones are >50 gram/metres Au Eq) and they assess it it all as open . The greyed out area is the jorc 2004 resource but they will be drilling for 3-4 months to promote that to jorc 2012 standard. Proven high grade gold mine with antinomy credits and they got the past drilling results, shaft and drives, process plant, all infrastructure and surrounding prospective tenements for peanuts, quite incredible if they can pull it off.

Todays headiine:






Drill hits and grade. Grey area the 2004 Jorc resource to be brought up to 2012 standard. Dark blue areas are mined out historical stopes.


----------



## finicky (29 January 2021)

Here's another one breaking recent support with conviction, might be a decent buy coming up here. Couldn't see anything wrong with the just released Qtrly report from my customary superficial read. I will now go back and scour it for clues (not). Silver fans might like to check out that they've also got a silver prospect that I didn't know about; they make a comparison to Bowdens which hardly blew my mind, but nonetheless, silver, from a producing and profitable miner - unlike SVL💩

Held

Daily


----------



## bux2000 (10 June 2021)

Not  sure what to think about this announcement looks interesting



			http://clients3.weblink.com.au/pdf/RVR/02383519.pdf
		


Any clues

Thanks

bux


----------



## finicky (10 June 2021)

Not really. Your link didn't work but from what I skimmed it is just a reassuringly high grade hit from where they expect to get their next ore source at Hillgrove - the Curry lode. Currently they are just mining an old waste ore dump at Hillgrove. This hit was 100 metres lower than their earlier best intersection and is open depth wise. Share price will more likely than not settle down imo, where it is worth considering if you like their prospects. The recent court loss over unpaid royalties has dampened enthusiasm, even today you can buy this only 2c higher than my buy, which would have been about a year ago from memory.


----------



## Sean K (10 June 2021)

Some good grades but poor widths. Maybe it's that type of ore body?

I owned this about 15 years ago but it was doing something completely different to this. 

Pretty small scale operation, what's the exciting upside?


----------



## bux2000 (10 June 2021)

Wasn't up with the play .....Simply wall Street gives it a serious valuation and got a little excited, will put it back in the draw with my other goldies .....one day !!!
Thanks for your time   much appreciated.

bux


----------



## bux2000 (31 July 2021)

I have entered RVR in the August stock picking comp.

As I have said previously RVR seems to have a lot going for it. 
My simplistic view of Charts appears to show a reversal of fortune's for RVR........ fingers crossed.

bux


----------



## finicky (26 October 2021)

So the CCP is playing its malevolent games over Magnesium supply and everyone's rushing to that side of the boat but what if they turn the screws on other criticals like *Antimony*?  China is the biggest exporter. Red River has a big Sb resource as a credit to its gold mining operation at Hillgrove.
RVR also has *Indium* as an undeveloped resource at Herberton N.Q, along with Silver.

Chart's not bad either. Not a recco from me, can be a slow stock and have reversals, just putting the idea out there.
Held

ANTIMONY





Weekly


----------



## finicky (23 November 2021)

Price plunge today due to final unfavourable judgement in a court of appeal. Will cost the company $20m which it can fund out of cash and an undrawn debt facility. Followers pretty much knew it was a lost cause anyway and it was arguably accounted for in the share price. The drop today accounts for the bulk of the settlement anyway in lost market capitalisation if it can be bought at 0.035 down (i.e 0.18/share) - 518m shares on issue. I put in a bid @ 0.18.
Profitable cash flowing mine and plant in N.Q - Zinc-Lead-Copper. Undeveloped project in Herberton N.Q: Silver-Indium. Small gold mine in Hillgrove NSW: also has 'world class' resource and prospects for Antinomy, a critical metal for which the west relies on commie China.


----------



## Sean K (2 December 2021)

What was this all about?



finicky said:


> Price plunge today due to final unfavourable judgement in a court of appeal. Will cost the company $20m which it can fund out of cash and an undrawn debt facility. Followers pretty much knew it was a lost cause anyway and it was arguably accounted for in the share price.




This deposit seems to have some excellent grades of stuff but not much of it.

EV of $80m and they made $42m last year?? That seems a little cheap, even if they have to pay $20m for something.


----------



## The Cruising Investor (29 December 2021)

This is my Copper play for the share tipping comp. Expect copper to moon with the electrification of everything.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 July 2022)

Not sure if I like this one or not?
Some recent announcements looking ok at first glance.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (20 July 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Not sure if I like this one or not?
> Some recent announcements looking ok at first glance.
> 
> View attachment 144331



I think it is worth your time to take a 2nd glance


----------



## rcw1 (2 November 2022)

Good afternoon
Published this afternoon (02/11/22):

The operator of a base metals mine near Charters Towers, employing 130 people, has been placed in administration amid ongoing production difficulties caused by a collapse in the mine.
Michael Ryan, David McGrath and Kathryn Warwick of FTI Consulting were appointed to Cromarty Resources Pty Ltd, owner and operator of the Thalanga zinc, copper and lead mine 200km southwest of Townsville, on October 28.

The trading of shares in its parent company, ASX-listed Red River Resources, was suspended this week although the appointment of administrators is only to Cromarty, not Red River and does not extend to another of its entities Hillgrove Mines Pty Ltd in NSW.

In its September quarter report released on Monday, Red River Executive Director Patrick O’Connor said the company faced “very real challenges” at the Thalanga operation during the quarter.

“The placing of Cromarty Resources Pty Ltd into voluntary administration is tremendously disappointing for all stakeholders but is in the best interests of the company’s shareholders as it takes steps to preserve shareholder value,” Mr O’Connor said.





The Thalanga Zinc Project, owned by Red River Resources, located west of Charters Towers.

He said they were in discussions with “various” stakeholders regarding options to preserve shareholder value and would provide further updates in due course.

Red River reported on August 4 that a “fall of ground” event had occurred at Thalanga’s Far West mine and that an operator had received a precautionary medical examination but subsequently had been discharged with no serious injuries. 
Underground mining operations were suspended for about two weeks.

According to Red River, the appointment of administrators followed operational issues at the mine and concerns that ongoing reduced production and increasing costs meant Cromarty may become insolvent.


Red River says the administrators determined to place Thalanga on care and maintenance.

While Red River suspended underground operations at Thalanga from August 2 until August 19 August, progressive re-establishment of mining areas had occurred using revised ground support and updated geotechnical procedures for stoping.

The company says the additional ground support and technical work significantly impacted the forecast mining schedule for 2022-23, reducing ore availability and decreasing the mining rate.

Mill production for the September quarter was down 54 per cent.

Red River says it is the largest secured creditor of Cromarty Resources and has provided a guarantee to commodity trader Trafigura Pte Ltd on a working capital facility agreement between Cromarty and Trafigura.

Red River reported an unaudited consolidated loss for the quarter of $9.5m.  Since August the company’s share price has halved to about 7c.  Representatives of the company and administrators could not be contacted for comment.


Edit:  correct date
Kind regards
rcw1


----------

